# The universe !



## Causapscal (Nov 18, 2016)

1- Big Bang !

And God said, let there be light, and there was light !
And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness







2- The expansion of the universe...

And God made the firmament, and divided the waters which were under the firmament from the waters which were above the firmament: and it was so. And God called the firmament Heaven...


----------

